# Extruded joints



## Spkj24 (Apr 2, 2011)

I am interested in purchasing a house, but I don't like the outside mortar because it protrudes a lot and is very uneven. I think the mortar would be referred to as very thick extruded joints. My realtor called it cake batter mortar but am finding no online hits for this.

At any rate, does anyone know what it might be called and if it possible to remove the excess mortar? I would eventually want it as flush or concave as it could get, but any improvement would help. Can this be chiseled or sanded down?

Thank you!


----------



## joecaption (Apr 2, 2011)

A whole lot of work and not worth the effert because it in most cases will also damage the brick.


----------



## mudmixer (Apr 2, 2011)

Who ever had the work done paid a premium to get a good mason to do it.

My boss had extruded mortar (or weeping joints) on the walls in his office and in two walls of our conference room.

Dick


----------



## itsreallyconc (Apr 11, 2011)

*its probably ' grapevine ' & is more expensive than regular mortar joints,,, however that doesn't make a whole hulluva lot of difference if you don't like it,,, 4" grinder & 3/8" wide tuckpoint blade will remove it,,, suggest you start in a hidden place to try it 1st then decide.*


----------

